# Mpimbwe vs. Bismark



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

What are the differences? I know they are very close. Anyone have two good pictures of both. Not many people have Bismarks. Why is that?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

we have a few people around here that has bismark. From what I can tell, they have a bit less blue than Mpimbwe.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Bit less blue than mpimbwe as Charles stated.

The reason they are not as common is demand.
Mpimbwe is still the leader as far as Tanzanian's go.
It can be argued if mpimbwe are the best looking, its pretty close, but name recognition is what the reason is.
There is not alot of market for Tanzanians anymore, so that means not alot of room for alot of Tanzanian variants.

THe market at this time is Zaire, not alot of profit with Tanzanians any more due to the limited demand.
So if you are going to bring in Tanzanaians, then you will bring in what will sell.

Its a good looking fish, just close to blue of mpimbwe, bit more high bodied.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

So on the same line of question, what is the difference between Samazi and Bismark? Same fish?? I know the collection point is very close, but are they actually the same fish?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Not sure what bismarks look like but I just got a wild group of mpimbwe's and they look amazing, Anyone have some bismarks to look at?

























Jon-e


----------



## javnshu (Oct 3, 2007)

wow great looking fish 
congrats


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Here are my WC Bismarks.
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh17 ... G_0655.jpg

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh17 ... G_0658.jpg

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh17 ... G_0657.jpg


----------



## LincolnD (Nov 23, 2007)

The Bismarks are beautiful...where did you get them?


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought them off a guy on GCAA here in Chicago Suburbs.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

BF, very nice colony! Must be nice to find somebody, relatively, close to Aurora.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Makes moving them easy!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Bearfan said:


> Makes moving them easy!


What town was your supplier in? Just curious, I used to live out that way for most of my life (Lisle, Westmont and Plainfiled). One of my best friends still lives in Aurora. You ever fish the Fox?


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

We are both in Aurora. Haven't fished in the Fox river in a long time. Do a lot of biking along it.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Bearfan said:


> So on the same line of question, what is the difference between Samazi and Bismark? Same fish?? I know the collection point is very close, but are they actually the same fish?


Both are stated to be collected at Samazi.
But they look different in terms of coloration and mask.
There is overlapping features in frontosa, so there would also be members of each that look identical to the other, and very different.
Its possible they are the same fish, but when collected those that are high bodied with a certain masks or sold as one thing, and those that are less high bodied or sold as another, even if siblings.

There are often different discus found under the same log, and sold as different types.

Could be that there are more than one collection point at samazi, say a mile away.
depending on what fence your are on, they could be called different or the same.

Most collection points are secret, and some are not true to hide them from other collectors.


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

Samazi and Bismark are the same fish. It was just marketed differently by different collectors. Bismark and Mpimbwe look the same. You could take 100 frontosa experts put them in a room and ask them to point out the bismarks, ikola and mpimbwe and they wouldn't be able to tell. Yes, some mpimbwe are more blue that bismark, but other bismark are more blue than mpimbwe. Mpimbwe is the most well known, which is the reason why it is so popular. People want name recognition and reputation. I've kept ikola, bismark, mpimbwe, and zambians and they are all very similar frontosa.


----------



## Jeff S. (May 6, 2006)

I hate dragging up old threads, but this one caught my eye. I had a group of bismarks. My dom male showed colors that some Zaire's lack. Sadly I lost my colony on Christmas Eve this past year. We were gone, and heat was down in house as we werent due back for a few days and the heater died on tank. You can only imagine the rest. I havent replaced them, but am looking at some Mobas. The 220, just weeks ago was filled back up and is housing a bunch of malawi's. Here are some past pics. RIP fishes.

Jeff

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/ ... re1072.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/ ... ure977.jpg


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Jeff sent you a PM. I'm selling my colony if interested.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's my WC colony of Bismarks.


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

Still love that tank. Too bad I have a group of young Kavala's already which are fairly rare around hear.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

One of the females has dropped her tube. She's ready to go.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeff S. said:


> ...My dom male showed colors that some Zaire's lack. Sadly I lost my colony on Christmas Eve this past year. We were gone, and heat was down in house as we werent due back for a few days and the heat...


Jeff, sorry for your loss. Your Alpha was beautiful - his color was exceptional. He reminds me of a Zaire. Good luck on replacing them.

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

BF, that is a very nice Bismark colony :thumb:


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Bearfan said:


> One of the females has dropped her tube. She's ready to go.


Have they spawned already?


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep, got a female holding. We'll see how well she holds. She's got a big mouthful!!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Bearfan said:


> Yep, got a female holding. We'll see how well she holds. She's got a big mouthful!!


That's cool - a breeding colony. They should go fast - good luck!


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm holding off now due to her. I'll wait until she's done, but another female is getting ready next. I'll most likely keep them since they are being so productive. Still would like Kapampa or Moba, but it's fun having them breed, and it's a lot harder to get Kapampa to breed.


----------

